# Impact driver



## SWAMPFOX (Jan 6, 2011)

I have decided to get me an 18 volt lithium ion impact driver and have narrowed it down to either the Rigid or Makita.

I'd appreciate some feed back pro and con on which way I should go.

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 6, 2011)

Buddy of mine has rigid tools,but is having problems with the batteries.

I've always liked makita


----------



## rospaw (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 2 sets of the makitas and purchased a set for pops for xmas. I have owned and used many cordless brands but this makita is the best i have used! We have the blk/white 18v lith purchased from HD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2011)

I've got the Ryobi collection of 18v tools (not lithium ion) but have been pleased with them. I did get to talk with the Rigid vendor at HD this afternoon and he informed me that they have just changed their warranty on all Rigid tools. guaranteed forever on parts that go bad, plus on the 18v LI tools they have added free battery replacement if you ever have a problem with the batteries.
It's worth checking out. That's a pretty strong warranty.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 30, 2011)

I am with the Rigid guys. I have 2 dewalt 18v ones that are great but they are heavy and you do have to buy battries every 5 years or so. I just recently bought a Rigid and it is very nice at half the price and half the weight. Also has the light on it to make it easier to see what you are working on. I have a cabinet shop so I am using them left and right so you could expect me to put them thru the test of time.


----------



## shadow2 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have one one of the Miketa impact drivers with the lithium ion batteris and love it...


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ridged is the way to go life time warranty even on the battery's just make sure u fill out warranty info and sent in.


----------



## JeffC3030 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have the makita impact and put it through heavy use every day. Very lightweight and packs a punch. Battery life is very good and it has a 15 minute charger. I love it!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Mar 7, 2011)

Makita has served me well for about 5 years now.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Mar 11, 2011)

Dewalt-never regret it


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 21, 2011)

SWAMPFOX said:


> I have decided to get me an 18 volt lithium ion impact driver and have narrowed it down to either the Rigid or Makita.
> 
> I'd appreciate some feed back pro and con on which way I should go.
> 
> Thanks.



I to am in the market are you talking about the 1/2 Impact driver?, I need one for putting 6 inch lag bolts in 4x4s. I am going to pre-drill holes just need it to drive the lag bolts in.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Apr 11, 2011)

rospaw said:


> I have 2 sets of the makitas and purchased a set for pops for xmas. I have owned and used many cordless brands but this makita is the best i have used! We have the blk/white 18v lith purchased from HD.


You mean christmas?


----------



## Makeithappen01 (May 3, 2011)

I have the small makita impact It works great use it daily.I will never buy a dewalt again they are junk I got mine at grainger check out milwaukee they are good but a little more exspensive


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 18, 2011)

the dewalts are junk! we tried several of them at work in a factory maintenance setting and they do not hold up. the MAkitas are much better


----------



## skiff23 (Sep 19, 2011)

Milwalkee will blow all of them out of the water. I have had all of them. We use them everyday and they are put under heavy use. I still have a 18 volt that i purchased 10 years ago that i have retired to my bench , but it still works just heavier than the new stuff. I have drop them for 2 stories and they keep on getting it. Batteries do very well also. I won't buy another makita, the last drill we purchased was replaced 3 times compared to the milwalkee purchased 2 months earlier. 

Miwalkee all the way !


----------



## jman9977 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just had a Ridged impact driver that the housing cracked on the end by the motor. Took it to the service rep. 2 days later picked it up no problem. New housing. Got to love the life time warranty.


----------



## uga_dawg62 (Sep 24, 2011)

All of you should put away the toys, and get a Hilti. Just my two cents.


----------

